# Oh no! I am hooked on turning



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Went nuts turning today. 4 pens and 2 bottle stops. I took a class yesterday at Woodcraft on turning pens. It was great, and the class as great. Feel free to tell me what I can do to make these better. I have been doing this for 2 weeks now, so I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

your first cigar pen - looks like you got some bushings swapped.

those 2 bushings in the center are very close in size and it's easy to mix them up.

been there, done that.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank You I will check that on the next one I do.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Did you go over tool sharpening in the class? This will be a major thing to learn soon if these are factory sharp tools.

Next I would say learn different types of finishes. Friction polish is good to start with and keep the wood feel. CA is either natural and easy or a bear to learn. I also use poly and tung oils. Both take a lot longer, up to a few days in some cases but give a little different look when completed. CA is usually fast to build up a great deep clear finish and then start wet sanding, I go up to 12k and then a wax polish. Just have to remember to keep everything clean (I wipe the wood down with DNA after any sanding)

Shop around for different hardware, not only are the prices different but the plating is better in some cases. This brings up bushings and how to store them so you know what goes with what LOL A small drawer with labels will help.

Explore different materials. This brings up using a good quality dust mask. The first time you go to sand some deer antler you will know...smells like burning hair x10. Other woods have some oils that people react to, Cocobolo is the one that gets me. You do not want to breath any bad stuff and most woods from overseas is bad.

Once you start really exploring, try out some scallops or inserts into your blanks. If you keep going and have fun, even try your hand at pouring resins. It's a nice feeling when your doing your own work and not just buying something others make (plus the end results look like everyone else who can buy the same stuff) It will free you up. It's not for everyone but nice if you can.

Practice and keep it fun.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh, I really like those bottlestoppers. They have a pleasing shape and stand out


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

just sanding deer antler?

and when you cut it, drill it, turn it.

it stinks...smells like rotten meat to me.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I know I need to learn to sharpen my tools. I was going to take a sharpening class last week but had to work late so I missed it. I know my tools are getting dull and I have tried to sharpen some with mixed results. 

I have learned a couple different methods of finishing, and last night was friction polishing so that's what I did today. I do not know what CA and DNA mean, so I am not sure if I know how to do them.

As far as hardware go I have a lot. I purchased a new home that has a 24' X 48' wood shop. The shop is wall to wall wood working equipment and tools. I now know own 6 lathes, saws, drill press, several sharpeners and tables of hand tools. I need to learn to use them before I start purchasing more hardware. It also has shelves and boxes of wood. I have been turning chain pulls and stoppers all week out of scrapes, just messing around. The shop had some antlers and I had a trash bag full, so I am looking forward to learning to turn them. I am going to keep taking classes and learning what I can any way I can.

I have boxes of bushing, but have no idea what they are for, so I did buy 2 set last night. I have some fishing lure divided boxes and set them up for each type of pen and bottle stopper I purchased. I put the bushing, drill bit, hardware, and instructions in boxes so it is all together. I can see what happens if you do not stay organized.

I want to learn different thing but all I know about scallops or inserts is scallops are good to eat, and I am willing to try inserts.

Thank you for the feedback and please keep it coming.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

6 lathes?

you got it bad! 

CA = cyanoacrylate glue
DNA = denatured alchohol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sharp tools help in more than just the idea of making shavings....dull tools will cause you to press harder and if you use a mandrel you will warp it causing the turnings to come out not round

one tool to start with is a drill vise if you use a drill press

sounds like you have everything to really kick it up into over drive, so far ahead than most when they start out

I would setup one of your extra small lathes just to buff. You can make your own buffing system much less than buying one. It really makes a difference in your finished project.

Keep going and post more pics


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I have 2 drill vises for the drill press, and one of the large lathes is set up with 3 buffing wheels.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JS Fog said:


> I have 2 drill vises for the drill press, and one of the large lathes is set up with 3 buffing wheels.


Your set to rock and roll!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the 'Vortex'.. looks like you are off to a good beginning. If you don't already have one on one of the lathes, put a dust hood on one of them and hook it up to a GOOD dust collector.. Your broom..and your lungs...will thank you..LOL

Didn't say if your shop had A/C...if not..look into a mini-split heat/air AC system.It will make your summers and winters a lot more enjoyable...

You're off to a GREAT start.. Keep grindin'...and keep us all up to date with pix..


----------

